# Backrack Lights



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey guys anyone got any pictures of there backrack with lights, toolboxes,etc just looking for some ideas.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Vid:


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ Nice setup on the Ford.  
Any "backsplash" from the front alternating flashers off the back of the plow?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Maine_Train;1412853 said:


> ^^^ Nice setup on the Ford.
> Any "backsplash" from the front alternating flashers off the back of the plow?


I have the front strobes on a separate switch. I only use them when I need to as in facing traffic pushing near the street. Otherwise I just keep the rear set of strobes on. The camera does not pick up the strobes correctly.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Got it.
Looking forward to more videos and pics on this subject; should be interesting.

Good one, BIGGB9. Thumbs Up


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's mine. Just a simple backrack with an axixtech lightbar attached with the optional mounts. Backrack makes all different size & shape mounts for their racks. Full size, mini, beacon, worklight, antenna, etc. Nice and simple if you don't want to drill any holes in your truck.


----------

